# Need breeder advice Portland, Oregon area



## zeppelin (Nov 26, 2015)

I grew up with shepherds but have not owned a dog for many years (since going away to college). Now that I have my own family, I am seeking advice on where to get a puppy. We are looking for a companion, not a working or show dog. We live in the City but have a decent sized yard and lots of parks close by.

I know of two nearby breeders that have puppies available now: TeMar and Vom HausReid. Please message me if you have had any direct experience with either of these breeders. Also, please let me know if there are others that I should be considering.

We would also consider adopting a rescued puppy if it is healthy and hasn't been traumatized. I'm not sure we are ready to take on a dog that has a lot of issues.

Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hopefully you've had a ton of time to go thru http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html so the best breeders will be impressed by your knowledge and feel good about matching you with one of their puppies.

Did you see they have a rescue dog at Vom HausReid Vom HausReid - German Shepherd Dogs That Want To Be Friend, Companion, and Protector 

I prefer the setup of the Temar site Temar Shepherds - Who we are if that means anything. 

Really do the research on what 'type' of GSD you want because it looks like the 2 breeders you are looking at have 2 different flavors of GSD's.
__________________


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sent you a private message regarding Vom Haus Reid. I have had excellent experience with these people. Don't know the other folks (no need to - I've been happy with Reids).


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Two completely different type of breeders. TeMar is West German Show Lines and vom Haus Reid is Working Lines. Have known of TeMar for many years, but this is the first time I have heard of vom Haus Reid. That's not necessarily anything bad.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

OP, I am PMing you regarding TeMar.
Sheilah


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

German Shepherd Breeders | Vom Banach K9 They are in Washington but it's worth visiting.


----------



## divergrrl (Apr 2, 2014)

*Another vote for Vom Haus Reid*

I have a VHR GSD laying on my feet as I type this. He's almost 18months old and I am completely freaking smitten with my boy. Such a good dog, so smart, eager to please, goofy happy, loves my two small kids (ages 8 & 10), intuitively protective, but well socialized and good with other dogs & people. 

I discovered the VomHausReids in 2004 when my late GSD, Sascha, was about 20 months old & in dire need of training. I just had a baby & my husband decided to gut our kitchen to the bones for a full remodel. I sent my girl off to them for training. I was blown away by the quality of the training facility, the dogs, & the owners, that I vowed I'd get my next dog from them. 

Fast forward about 9 years & my beloved girl came down with an aggressive cancer. I called them & they remembered her! Jennifer was able to pair me with the best pup later on. I never thought anyone could fill Sascha's shoes, but this fella here, well, his big sister would be proud of how well he's taking care of her family. 

GREAT dogs. I know there are a lot of wonderful breeding programs out there, but I just have so much faith in them.


----------



## zeppelin (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Have had a great experience with TeMar. He is my take anywhere and attempt everything dog.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I guess the OP might want to visit both breeders and see what he thinks. This thread has become battling fan clubs! (Which is a good thing, really). I do need to add that my experience with the Reids goes back some 30 years. I don't think I've ever dealt with more ethical people. Basically, it sounds like the OP has found two highly recommended breeders. Time for a few phone calls?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Please listen to what sit, stay has to say about TeMar, as there are others I've talked to with similar experiences. I had a good friend a few years back who got a TeMar puppy and told me about her experience as well - you are free to PM me for details as we can't speak negatively about breeders outside of private messages. 

I have a HausReid dog from a 2009 litter, though they've recently brought in new dogs and bloodlines into their breeding program. I will send you a message about their dogs in the next few days when I don't have so much going on. Lots to say! I love my boy but he can be more of a handful than my Malinois (and I say this lovingly!).


----------

